# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  قادة دول مجلس التعاون الخليجي يعقدون اليوم قمتهم الـ 30 في الكويت  - وكالة الأنباء ال

## ادارة المنتدى

تشهد مدينة الكويت اليوم القمة الخليجية الثلاثين بالتزامن مع متغيرات اقتصادية وسياسية وامنية مهمة تمر بها المنطقة والعالم،  وسيدشن قادتها في قمتهم مشروع الربط الكهربائي الخليجي الموحد.

أكثر...

----------

